
Naming the Unspoken Thing:Inside the Bay Area’s crazy secret underground parties - wil_wheat_on
https://medium.com/s/story/inside-the-bay-areas-craziest-secret-underground-parties-d1529c0fad03
======
aluren
I don't want to come off as blasé or anything, but I fail to see how this
isn't just another (admittedly lyrical) description of the trance scene
happening all over Europe, many instances of which (the Boom festival
mentioned in the article being one of them) having been readily accessible
without any fuss or secrecy for decades. I basically read it as 'I went to the
Boom, except for rich people, and it was cool'. Perhaps I misunderstood?

~~~
gumby
You have it. There's a "scene" not really different from the SF scene that
existed since the beat days (at least). The Valley is more square; this is
more SF, some Marin, some down the coast to La Honda/Pescadero.

The person writing it up is just trying to make it seem a bit more exotic.
"Underground"? My friends invite me to parties. People who aren't my friends
don't. Does this make one of the set of parties "underground"?

~~~
anon7429
Wow. People these days must be square and boring. Heck, I remember a
coworker's birthday bash on a Half Moon Bay beach with turntables, booze and
bonfire til 4 am and people trying to steal our rented generator. If that's
"pushing boundaries," I want to know where to turn in my cool kids' card.

------
setheron
I guess kind of interesting.

I've been to my fair share of pre-burn parties hosted by some big Burning an
groups that share similar antics.

I wonder how much more off the rails these are?

~~~
mike_n
Having been to Burning Man and various parties/raves/festivals of all sorts,
AND several of the aforementioned 'Clambakes' in the article, these are
different than usual. Some overlap, not necessarily better or worse, but
definitely a distinct niche. It seems like more of an event for all the weird
kids from HS drama/art/AV clubs, big emphasis on theatrics and assuming roles.
A sort of fuck-you humor, not for gentle souls. Good times.

------
anon7429
Afterparty raves are a "scene" now? smh.

